# Snow!



## Wheeledweenie (16 Dec 2009)

It's very light in our part of west London but it's definitely here. Eek! My first cycle home in snow AND it's the day of the office Christmas lunch.


----------



## ttcycle (16 Dec 2009)

I was suprised - it's stopped now but it was quite wintery earlier.


----------



## fossyant (16 Dec 2009)

Jealous me................bloody drizzel up 'ere.


----------



## gaz (16 Dec 2009)

been snowing for 4+ hours here.


----------



## Wheeledweenie (16 Dec 2009)

Hello Lee, I reckon I'll be ok as long as I pootle rather than race. Mr Weenie is starting to think I'm properly mental though.

Edit: and ttcycle, didn't see you there!


----------



## stevie_b (16 Dec 2009)

I'm in Regent Street and it looks like it's stopped snowing now... Bloomin' cold this morning though, I had to do a little dance outside the railway station to try to warm my hands up before I could operate my bike locks.


----------



## Glow worm (16 Dec 2009)

fossyant said:


> Jealous me................bloody drizzel up 'ere.



Same here. It's at or just below freezing here and still just rain/drizzle. 
I've got the day off, supposedly to do a few household chores, but so far I've only managed to watch an hour of cricket. Hopeless.


----------



## ttcycle (16 Dec 2009)

Wheeledweenie said:


> Hello Lee, I reckon I'll be ok as long as I pootle rather than race. Mr Weenie is starting to think I'm properly mental though.
> 
> Edit: and ttcycle, didn't see you there!



see me where WW? Have I missed a prior engagement?


----------



## Wheeledweenie (16 Dec 2009)

I meant on the thread but you did miss a cracker on the November fnrttc. I actually thought my feet were going to fall off they were so cold.


----------



## very-near (16 Dec 2009)

Just as well London is full of 4x4's or it could be chaos down that way.


----------



## very-near (16 Dec 2009)

Tick tick tick.......


----------



## Norm (16 Dec 2009)




----------



## jimboalee (16 Dec 2009)

Snow in Surrey.

The Land Rover owner's club have been informed.

"winches at the ready, lads"...


----------



## palinurus (16 Dec 2009)

Bit of snow earlier, all gone now.


----------



## Downward (16 Dec 2009)

It can bugger off till next week


----------



## HJ (16 Dec 2009)

Snow!! If only! Longing for a bit of the white stuff, haven't had a decent winter in years...


----------



## cyberknight (16 Dec 2009)

No snow here just freezing rain , i got home soaked to the skin and cold .

forecast for my neck of the woods is snow thursday evening so i will probably chance it as i am normally home for before 5 pm .
Trouble is i cannot jump on public transport if i need to get home as there is not any where i work unless i walk 2 miles into nearest village , find out what time buses are into town , wait and then figure out how to get a bus home. I may as well walk


----------



## Plax (16 Dec 2009)

I'm jealous, I want to try out my knobbly MTB tyres in the snow. No sign of anything over here that I've noticed


----------



## al78 (16 Dec 2009)

Cold rain/sleet currently across the SE. May be falling as snow where I work in the North Downs. Trouble is you can guarentee it will clear overnight and we will have a sharp frost (again) which will freeze all the moisture now on the roads (again) and I'll have to drive in to work (again) because it will be too icy to cycle (again).


----------



## PBancroft (17 Dec 2009)

We had a bit of snow yesterday lunchtime - it was settling whilst I was in Basingstoke, but gone by the time I got back to Winchester.

The commute home was just the usual ride in wetness (preluded by _you're cycling home? But it's COLD!_ from many a colleague).

Supposed to snow tomorrow. I'm actually quite tempted to ride in through it, but alas I can't as its the work Christmas do and I have too much to carry.


----------



## Bman (17 Dec 2009)

We've had a small sprinkle too. But dont let it fool you!

I was commuting just as it started snowing, and this happened : 
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZLZnWxUfFU


I (thankfully) kept it together. Take care out there people!


----------



## RedBike (17 Dec 2009)

Very cold sleet up on the Pennines last night and a fair bit of ice but no snow.


----------



## Norm (17 Dec 2009)

Had some significant issues on the road this morning, in my car. Frost laying across the road with plenty of wheel tracks heading into the geography.


----------



## Wheeledweenie (17 Dec 2009)

I was ordered off my bike by Mr Weenie as it's a veritable skating rink on the roads where I live this morning. I took the train.

He rarely asks me not to cycle so I take heed when he shows concern.


----------



## BrumJim (17 Dec 2009)

Snowing heavily in Birmingham.

Good job that today wasn't the first day that I cycled in this week.

<Looks down and sees cycle shoes and helmet>

Ooops.....


----------



## nigelb (17 Dec 2009)

BrumJim said:


> Snowing heavily in Birmingham.
> Good job that today wasn't the first day that I cycled in this week.
> <Looks down and sees cycle shoes and helmet>
> Ooops.....



+1

Snowed here as I cycled to the supermarket, hailed as I came back, now settling in for a serious snow, covering the cars etc.

Think it'll be a long journey home :-)

Nige


----------



## Downward (17 Dec 2009)

Biked it in - leaving at 5.30pm - See if it stops


----------



## BrumJim (17 Dec 2009)

Clear blue skies now. Still snow on the ground, though.


----------



## Speicher (17 Dec 2009)

Clear blue skies here until half an hour ago, then quick blizzard, snow all gone now.


----------



## ComedyPilot (17 Dec 2009)

View attachment 5048


Chez CP 5 minutes ago


----------



## tdr1nka (17 Dec 2009)

Just got in from a run up to central London, on my way back there was a 5min manic snow/hail blizzard in a nasty head wind that was threatening to take the skin off my face.

Thanks to my faithfull CC buff I was able to cover my face and keep going.


----------



## Watt-O (17 Dec 2009)

Bloody icy this morning. Fell off at Catford Bridge on a right hand 90' corner. Buckled the rear wheel, and tore a chunk of tread off the tyre, as well as a brusied and grazed ankle, hip and arm plus strained chest muscle. Feeling very sorry for myself, think I'll leave the bike at work and go and get p1ssed!


----------



## tdr1nka (17 Dec 2009)

Sorry to hear that Watt-O, were you heading into Catford or toward Sydenham?


----------



## BentMikey (17 Dec 2009)

Watt-O said:


> Bloody icy this morning. Fell off at Catford Bridge on a right hand 90' corner. Buckled the rear wheel, and tore a chunk of tread off the tyre, as well as a brusied and grazed ankle, hip and arm plus strained chest muscle. Feeling very sorry for myself, think I'll leave the bike at work and go and get p1ssed!



Ooh sorry mate. Enjoy the p1nting up!! That crash wasn't on the waterlink way cycle route was it?


----------



## skudupnorth (17 Dec 2009)

Did a 30 + mile round trip from Bolton to Timperley and back in the snow still on sliks....which was fun ! Proper white out back home now,need new tyres with tread !!!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (17 Dec 2009)

After the increase in accidents I have been in the car last 2 days and probably tomorrow too.

I don't want to risk damaging the bike or breaking anything, but I have really missed the bike, travelling by car is boring


----------



## Cubist (17 Dec 2009)

Started snowing this morning at 7. Bottled the commute I'm afraid, first downhill's an ungritted 20%er!

Now have a good two inches and drifting in the wind. May need to dig out in the morning if the forecast is to be believed.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (17 Dec 2009)

i have 22% 150yd hill to get out of my estate. i left the car at the top after i took my daughter to work. got out the brompton and rode down the hill, was fun doing 720's. i did not mean to, i was doing motocross style side skids to try and get some grip. worked fine until i hit some ice under the snow, then whoosh all the way round twice. that was going really slow and was quite scary how out of control it felt. got home, just had to go straight back out on the mtb, it was great fun. wouldn't fancy commuting on road tyres in the snow tho.


----------



## fossyant (17 Dec 2009)

I'm actually driving tomorrow - dropping wife off at work so she can go to the pub in the afternoon - picking her up from pub later. Side roads are now snow covered.

No more commutes for me this year.....


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (17 Dec 2009)

After spending the last hour servicing my MTB for tomorrow (don't fancy Armadillos on side roads) I've just skated out to the shop and decided that walking to work would be a better option.


----------



## Plax (17 Dec 2009)

I didn't think we had any snow today, but apparently we did. Whilst I was at work my dad went over to mine to fix the roof without me knowing. when I got home I noticed dog hair all over my rug, dirty finger marks all over the attic hatch and on the _white _wall opposite, a foot print on my towel (which I leave to dry on the bannister below the attic hatch), and tobacco all over the kitchen counter where he'd made himself a fag and a cup of coffee. Oh, and dirty water and a load of grit in my washing up bowl. I don't know how he manages to be such a slob. Anyway, I'm digressing. I phoned him to check if he'd fixed the roof which he said he has and that it had been snowing whilst he was there. Nothing to show for it now. I do have cold feet though.


----------



## 4F (17 Dec 2009)

Been snowing here on and off for the last 6 hours, about 4 cms at the moment.


----------



## Plax (18 Dec 2009)

We've got about 0.1cm of snow........... maybe there is some hope yet!


----------



## Bman (18 Dec 2009)

Weve had at least 2-3 inches overnight! No busses are running and no cars will be getting up the hill at the end of my street!

SNOW DAY!!!!!

Im still going to pop out to the shops though. After I put my Knobblies on the MTB


----------



## Downward (18 Dec 2009)

Nothing here - pretty nice but cold run into work


----------



## BrumJim (18 Dec 2009)

+1

North Easterly wind today. Had a great run home last night - took the main road to keep off the icy side roads and got some great speed up. However icy blast in my face all the way into work this morning.


----------



## 661-Pete (18 Dec 2009)

About five inches round here, mid-Sussex, and still falling (eased off just as I write). Definitely a Shanks's Pony day for me today: complete white-out and few of the roads have been cleared. I'm one of only about half-a-dozen at work. It's quite pleasant walking through the deep powdery snow, but slow progress.

Of course this is the South-East, so everything goes t**s-up.


----------



## Downward (18 Dec 2009)

BrumJim said:


> +1
> 
> North Easterly wind today. Had a great run home last night - took the main road to keep off the icy side roads and got some great speed up. However icy blast in my face all the way into work this morning.




Haha strange that as I commute to near Selly Oak !

Side roads round here are aweful through - Do gritters actually do any side roads bearing in mind the hospitals and university ?

I saw a fair few poor students last night slip sliding around the pavements.

It's poor form really.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (18 Dec 2009)

6 inches up here in rossendale


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (18 Dec 2009)

supposed to be going to a job in sheffield. what is it like in sheffield snow wise?


----------



## fossyant (18 Dec 2009)

Lucky gits...we've only had a sprinkling - just enough to make everything go white and look pretty. Saw about 2 bikes today. Main roads clear though - would have ridden had I not had to drive....actually, the wife would have put a stop to it....  (probably becasue it is 12 months to the day I got hit....)..

So who is out MTB'ing off road in this - must be a blast...


----------



## Arch (18 Dec 2009)

About an inch in York city, enough to make everything Dickensesque pretty. Slow ride in, but it was mainly slush in the cycle lane, so I stayed out of that - only two slippy bits - my road, which was loose snow on top of frost, and the road just before work, which I negotiated at 5mph, it being utterly flat packed snow due to motor traffic.

Was boiling when I got in, having worn trousers plus waterproof trousers, and a t-shirt, long sleeved top, hoodie and padded/fleece jacket, two buffs, helmet, two pairs of socks and two pairs of gloves. I may have overdone it, but to be honest I was thinking of the amount of padding in case I fell, rather than the cold.


----------



## Origamist (18 Dec 2009)

Not many cyclists on the road in south London this morning. No snow on the ground or ice, but I did see a few cars with 3/4" of snow on their roof.


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Dec 2009)

black ice all over Clapham Park. Saw one chap come to grief on New Park Road, but mercifully at 5mph. There was absolutely nothing he could do.


----------



## trsleigh (18 Dec 2009)

Same in Hyde Park. Seemed ok at north of park where I entered at 7:15, just damp like the rest of my commute. But halfway down the Eastern cycle path two things happened simultaneously. 1. The spray from my front wheel lit up by my front light stopped, and 2. a cyclist pushing his bike and walking towards me started waving. Wonder what he wants thought I, then wallop, down I went.
Looking on the bright side it was so icy that I simply slid along for a while before coming to a stop alongside the waving cyclist.
Poor fellow was most apologetic, explaing he was trying to warn me about the ice. Was he any of you lot?
Anyway no harm done and I continued on my way by foot for a while.


----------



## Glow worm (18 Dec 2009)

Wow that was fun. Around 5 inches of snow here. I risked the 10 mile ride to work and although fairly lethal, I made it here in one piece. The cycle paths are a nightmare (blocked in parts by 3-4 ft drifts up around Quy) so came along main roads instead. These were OK though some big lumps of ice to keep me on my toes. Luckily, lots of v. sensible and patient driving going on. The meeting I came in for is cancelled though - typical! Loads of softy Cambridge colleagues can't make it 2 miles across town apparently  . The place does look stunning though in the bright sunshine. Looking forward to heading home later- on just one gear (they've frozen solid!)


----------



## BigSteev (18 Dec 2009)

Ouch! Down twice in 100 yds of each other thus doubling my total stacks for the whole year. First one was on a corner where, knowing that there's always a puddle there, I'd anticipated the ice and slowed right down, but the front wheel went sideways, down I went putting holes in my (brand new this morning) Altura attack waterproofs and probably the bib tights beneath them. No other damage so back on I get and continue to the end of the cyclepath. At the end I have to cross a road so I just touch the brake to slow as there's a van coming along and bang, down I go again. No damage to me this time (I was actually laughing), but the bike slide into a bollard and smashes the front light to bits. 
Rest of the journey was uneventful. I think I might bypass that cyclepath on the way home though.


----------



## CatherineB (18 Dec 2009)

It's absolutely gorgeous here in Leeds. Luckily I was able to take today off of work. I just half rode/half walked my bike up to my LBS to get my brakes tightened up (I didn't walk because I was worried about falling, but because the snow was really coming down in huge, fat flakes right in my eyes and I couldn't see for all the blinking!). I've left my bike until tomorrow, and I'm going into town soon on foot for a bit of Christmas shopping, as I am now finally in the mood!


----------



## Goldfang (18 Dec 2009)

Snowed like f*$*K here this morning (Northamptonshire) 6-8 inches, looking forward to the ride to work later on today. 2 til' 10 shift, should be interesting coming home tonight. Shiny arsed motorists sliding all over the place when I walked down the paper shop this morning.
Regards, Goldfang.


----------



## 661-Pete (18 Dec 2009)

Several motorised igloos I saw driving around today, just a small area of the front windscreen cleared, all other windows covered in snow. If I was a copper I'd have booked the lot of them, I cannot believe how lazy some people are! I felt sorely tempted to flag them down, grab the car keys, toss them into the snow somewhere, then tell the driver 'you'll be able to find your keys when the snow melts..'  But alas! I'm not that sort of person...


----------



## Arch (18 Dec 2009)

I just made three trips across to reception with some parcels to be collected. After the first, I remembered to put a coat on over my tee-shirt....

Coming down proper here now, the trip home will be more interesting than the trip in....


----------



## D4VOW (18 Dec 2009)

Nothing at all here  Every year seems to be the same, plenty of snow all around us but we never get any


----------



## Norm (18 Dec 2009)

I had a lovely drive in today. We had about 4" at home, so I decided to use the old Land Rover for the commute, I had some lovely views driving across the Chilterns.

It's funny how uppity people get when they are driving their Vauxhalls at 20 when you overtake them. It's not like they wouldn't overtake me if the roads were clear, I just think they are jealous that someone has got a more suitable vehicle. They probably have micro-penises as well.

I pulled into the company car park and I'm the only person who made it in. Virgin snow 8" deep in the car park when I arrived. Someone else has joined me now but they walked the last few miles as we are on the top of a hill in the Chilterns and it is pretty ropey out there.

Strangely, I came over the M40 at Beaconsfield and there was not one car on it heading towards London. It's usually pretty sticky there but it was completely empty.


----------



## Wheeledweenie (18 Dec 2009)

Norm said:


> It's funny how uppity people get when they are driving their Vauxhalls at 20 when you overtake them. It's not like they wouldn't overtake me if the roads were clear, I just think they are jealous that someone has got a more suitable vehicle. *They probably have micro-penises as well.*



Marvellous! I thought my sister and I were the only people to make that comment in everyday conversation.


----------



## hackbike 666 (18 Dec 2009)

D4VOW said:


> Nothing at all here  Every year seems to be the same, plenty of snow all around us but we never get any



I don't bloody want any.I had a very lucky escape in Feb 2009 with a lorry and an idiot in "Pre Booked" cutting me up in the ice.


----------



## Norm (18 Dec 2009)

Wheeledweenie said:


> Marvellous! I thought my sister and I were the only people to make that comment in everyday conversation.


 I thought I was going to get pulled up for that one. I certainly wasn't expecting support! 

The company's car park a little while ago...


----------



## Arch (18 Dec 2009)

Norm said:


> It's funny how uppity people get when they are driving their Vauxhalls at 20 when you overtake them. It's not like they wouldn't overtake me if the roads were clear, *I just think they are jealous that someone has got a more suitable vehicle*. They probably have micro-penises as well.



I'm not sure about that. I suspect that the way they think (if at all is):

"When I overtake him, I am displaying my superior driving skill. When he overtakes me, he's being dangerously cavalier." 

You're probably right about the penises though.

I was keeping an eye on everyone this morning, but especially oncoming stuff, as I wanted to be forewarned of anything sliding across the road into me.

It's snowed quite a bit this morning, so the ride home could be more interesting. Or turn into a walk.


----------



## hackbike 666 (18 Dec 2009)

What sort of bike are you using arch?

Just about to set of but I feel pretty crappy,reckon it's tiredness.

It went tits up at work yesterday,train failure at Wimbledon and then having to concentrate with the snow coming down.Had a longish job as well.


----------



## Arch (18 Dec 2009)

hackbike 666 said:


> What sort of bike are you using arch?
> 
> Just about to set of but I feel pretty crappy,reckon it's tiredness.
> 
> It went tits up at work yesterday,train failure at Wimbledon and then having to concentrate with the snow coming down.Had a longish job as well.



It's a no-name steel MTB frame, with hub gears and hub brakes, mudguards etc, and shod with big wide Big Apples (I can't remember the width, but they are pretty balloony, and probably running at a lowish pressure at the moment). I stayed in 3rd gear (my normal starting off and slightly uphill gear) pretty much all the way in, so I didn't build up much speed - so I never had to brake hard.

I would assume that ideal tyres depend on the snow, in the same way that knobblies are good in soft mud but don't grip so well on tarmac (less surface in contact), they must be good in soft snow, but less good on ice...

It's stopped snowing now, but I reckon there might be more coming. If need be, I'll walk the bike home, but it's 3 miles, so I'd rather ride. The roads were mostly ok, just slushy at the edges and wet in the middle.

Hope you feel better soon, anyway!


----------



## palinurus (18 Dec 2009)

What I like about snow, apart from work being closed at the first sign of it, is how quiet it is at first. Last night and this morning the traffic was doing less than 20 and the difference in noise was something else. I live in a building at the junction of an A-road and a one-way street and I can hear a lot of traffic noise in the flat, especially vehicles accelerating after they turn into the street. Last night they were easing off the gas and it was really much quieter.

Now the roads are clear again the noise is picking up, but the drivers are still being a bit more cautious than usual so it's still relatively quiet. Don't know how much of the effect is slower driving and how much is the noise insulation properties of the snow.


----------



## Bman (18 Dec 2009)

Although hard work... and slow... I like riding in the snow 


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugt3hdfNtfI


Wouldnt dare attempt it without decent tyres though!


----------



## palinurus (18 Dec 2009)

Lovely. Riding in snow is great (as long as it hasn't been compressed into that slippery clear stuff by vehicles). Where in Herts was that?

Haven't ridden today, went for a long walk in it instead. Maybe there'll be some snow around for Sunday's cyclocross.


----------



## Bman (18 Dec 2009)

Yeah. The compressed stuff is ok until it freezes/re-freezes. If its still soft you can still get some grip on it. 

The video was filmed in Stevenage, although most places look the same under a blanket of snow


----------



## tdr1nka (18 Dec 2009)

South London roads were a pot purri of slush, crunchy snow, compacted snow and ice.
I stuck in the same gear for my trips and only went for speed when on gritted main roads.

It's my first winter on a road bike in many years but held up well and I only had a couple of twitchy back wheel moments.


----------



## Arch (18 Dec 2009)

Here's a pic from my way in this morning. It looks quite nice, doesn't it...

View attachment 5064


Then it did this:

View attachment 5065


And riding home was nerve wracking! The main roads were ok, although slushy at the edges, so I didn't dare trust it in case it was frozen, and rode home at snails pace. The bit between work and the main road looked like an ice rink, I had to walk it.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (18 Dec 2009)

Bongman said:


> Although hard work... and slow... I like riding in the snow
> 
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugt3hdfNtfI
> ...




Second time today I have heard that track... Earlier today I was stuck at a gridlocked roundabout (had to go home to get my camera for an unplanned photoshoot at work, so I took the pool car, was NOT going to risk falling off with camera and bag of lenses in a side pannier)

Doesn't quite have the same ring to it sat in a box thinking _go Johnny, go, for the love of god will somebody just GO!!_ Then some twat on a bike had the gall to go past  

Nevermind, it gave me a remider of what driving to work is like, for those mornings when the nip in the air tempts me for a second to de-ice the car


----------



## Norm (18 Dec 2009)

Arch said:


> And riding home was nerve wracking! The main roads were ok, although slushy at the edges, so I didn't dare trust it in case it was frozen, and rode home at snails pace. The bit between work and the main road looked like an ice rink, I had to walk it.


I couldn't understand the number of people who were cycling on pavements this afternoon. 

Not only because, well, GET OFF THE BLOODY PAVEMENTS but because they were still covered in ice whilst the roads were completely clear.


----------



## BentMikey (18 Dec 2009)

This should be one time of year when it's *VERY* obvious that cycle lanes are much more dangerous than the roads.


----------



## hackbike 666 (18 Dec 2009)

Yawn.


----------



## skudupnorth (18 Dec 2009)

This is what my Spec Sirrus looked like after last nights 30 mile round trip from Bolton to Timperley and back....


----------



## zophiel (19 Dec 2009)

i had a go in the snow yesterday for about all of 3 minutes. I fell twice. Didnt look that bad when I set off but a few minutes down the road it was just sheets of ice everywhere. So I now have a very sore hip and left arm. In the end had to get a lift to work  Only time this year i havent got to work on the cycle.


----------



## wafflycat (19 Dec 2009)

BentMikey said:


> This should be one time of year when it's *VERY* obvious that cycle lanes are much more dangerous than the roads.



Next village (more suburb of local town) to me has recently had, to much publicity & fanfare) an extention to a cycle farcility put in to the local school. Basicall they slightly widened the footpath & made it a shared use farcility - all along where the parents park their cars, so right in the door zone... Yesterday and today it was covered in deeply rutted snow & ice. The road was much better - as is normal. But hey, that's another much needed farcility provided to enable to council to tick a box...


----------



## Arch (19 Dec 2009)

Norm said:


> I couldn't understand the number of people who were cycling on pavements this afternoon.
> 
> Not only because, well, GET OFF THE BLOODY PAVEMENTS but because they were still covered in ice whilst the roads were completely clear.



God yes, even walking in places was nerve wracking - I figured that at least I had the bike to hang onto... Even today, some pavements are still sheet ice/snow. Still, most of the icicles have now dropped off my windows.


----------



## gbb (19 Dec 2009)

Plenty of snow here 
Yesterdays commute into work was in virgin snow for the most part, maybe 1 or 2 inches deep...no problem on the 38mm shod hybrid. By last night it was compacted outside work and looked decidedly dicier and it was freezing over.

Cycle lanes here...no problem. We only really have them on the main routes into and out of town, so they've had as much salt as the road. Maybe a little icy right at the edges in a couple of places, but generally good.

This mornings commute..packed frozen slush. A little care and a steady speed.

Normally this is the only time of year i wear a helmet, but as a colleague was knocked off a few weeks ago, i've taken to wearing one all the time. Personally i think if there's a time to wear one, now's the time.

Last years worst commute...





Going to have to go some to beat that !!!


----------



## skudupnorth (19 Dec 2009)

gbb said:


> Plenty of snow here
> Yesterdays commute into work was in virgin snow for the most part, maybe 1 or 2 inches deep...no problem on the 38mm shod hybrid. By last night it was compacted outside work and looked decidedly dicier and it was freezing over.
> 
> Cycle lanes here...no problem. We only really have them on the main routes into and out of town, so they've had as much salt as the road. Maybe a little icy right at the edges in a couple of places, but generally good.
> ...



Makes mine look extra soft....quality !


----------



## gbb (19 Dec 2009)

skudupnorth said:


> Makes mine look extra soft....quality !



That was one of my hardest ever commutes. Blinding snow flurries, 3 or 4 inch deep snow, i only managed maybe 5 mph  The snow was coming round with the tyres, hitting the V brakes and flying off at 90 degrees like a snow plough.
Some colleagues said to me 'you didnt come in on the bike did you  '

I said...'its a wonder you made it in the car..i probably went faster than you'

Soft tw....


----------



## 661-Pete (19 Dec 2009)

I - for my sins - had to go into work this morning (Saturday: last-minute-panic-late-on-project-sort-of-stuff). I decided it was safe enough on the bike today after yesterday's walk. Indeed the main roads were mostly clear, a bit of loose slush in places. The residential back streets I normally use are hard-packed ice all along and utterly useless to me in this weather: I only have slick tyres. I'm now wondering, if this sort of weather is going to be the norm each winter from now on (global warming?), should I have a hybrid and winter tyres?

I hope all those motorists understand that there's a reason why there are more cyclists on the main road than usual, and why they are more of the time in primary (indeed primary position may be the only clear path through the slush). Most of them seemed understanding and considerate today, I have to say. I think in extreme weather a spirit of camaraderie between otherwise hostile groups, does sort of break out. At least I hope that's the case.

Later in the afternoon, I took the car out for our weekend shopping: we decided that, improving roads notwithstanding, this was not the day for cycle-shopping. Driving to the end of our road (a solid sheet of ice that I didn't dare to cycle, I walked it when I was with the bike) I advanced very gingerly in the car at probably less than 3mph. I still managed to put the car in a spin, all the same, despite doing nothing with the controls. That's the sort of surface it was. Luckily, what with the speed I was going, didn't touch anything.

At least cyclists can get off and walk. It's motorcyclists I sympathise with most. They'd have stood no chance at that spot. And I saw pedestrians taking tumbles on the pavement, all across town.


----------



## GrasB (19 Dec 2009)

661-Pete said:


> I hope all those motorists understand that there's a reason why there are more cyclists on the main road than usual, and why they are more of the time in primary (indeed primary position may be the only clear path through the slush). Most of them seemed understanding and considerate today, I have to say. I think in extreme weather a spirit of camaraderie between otherwise hostile groups, does sort of break out. At least I hope that's the case.


My guess is not all. The reason I say this is the other half tells me one of the support staff at work came off the main road, wet but completely clear of snow/ice, into side road heading for the car park, snow packed into ice, at a reasonable lick this morning. They then tried to turn into the car park & spun the car, hitting 3 cars before coming to rest! Their response was along the lines of - it wasn't icy on the motorway so it should have been fine in the car park...


----------



## gbb (20 Dec 2009)

661-Pete said:


> I - for my sins - had to go into work this morning (Saturday: last-minute-panic-late-on-project-sort-of-stuff). I decided it was safe enough on the bike today after yesterday's walk. Indeed the main roads were mostly clear, a bit of loose slush in places. The residential back streets I normally use are hard-packed ice all along and utterly useless to me in this weather: I only have slick tyres.  I'm now wondering, if this sort of weather is going to be the norm each winter from now on (global warming?), should I have a hybrid and winter tyres?
> 
> 
> .



I was talking about this last night. In the 30 years i've lived in Peterborough we've rarely had snow and even then it doesn't stay for long. The last two years have been a real eye opener. Shape of things to come maybe ?...or just a spike.


----------



## D4VOW (20 Dec 2009)

OMG, we get a small amount of snow a couple of years on the trot and the world is coming to an end  Back in the 70's and 80's we would get regular snow that wasn't just a few cm's deep, but at times was feet deep. Back then everyone was saying we were on the edge of an ice edge  That happened didn't it


----------



## hackbike 666 (20 Dec 2009)

How do you remember the 1970's and 1980's then?


----------



## Bman (20 Dec 2009)

I dont think this weather (this winter and last winter) is very much out of the ordinary. We often get snow. Its just the other associated conditions dont always favor it. So it melts the next day or doesnt settle at all. 

IMO, It's just a combination of snow/cold conditions, thats caused it two years in a row.


----------



## cyberknight (20 Dec 2009)

hackbike 666 said:


> How do you remember the 1970's and 1980's then?



Remember in the 70s this lane where i lived down to a farm was a good 2 foot deep .


----------



## gbb (20 Dec 2009)

D4VOW said:


> OMG, we get a small amount of snow a couple of years on the trot and the world is coming to an end  Back in the 70's and 80's we would get regular snow that wasn't just a few cm's deep, but at times was feet deep. Back then everyone was saying we were on the edge of an ice edge  That happened didn't it



Sounds stupid, but do you get regular snow there D4 ? I used to live near Nottingham and remember moderately regular snow, and when i was a kid in Lincolnshire, i can remember drifts that were maybe 3 or 4 ft deep.


Peterboroughs another matter. Very sparse snow usually but there may be a geographical reason for that. When my dad left the services he wanted somewhere relatively dry..and the Peterborough region was suggested by the services met office. Perhaps thats the reason we dont usually see much snow here.


----------



## bigtrike (20 Dec 2009)

I LOVE my trike (an I.C.E. one at that!). Just making a studded trye for the rear as the slick as usless except for power slides.
Being an aging old(ish) git I recall most winters in the 70's and early 80's as I still live in Hampshire Berkshire boarder where I learned to skate on the local gravel pits on at least 4-5 years and one time recall tyre tracks on the lake, not cycle, motorbike but car.


----------



## D4VOW (20 Dec 2009)

gbb said:


> Sounds stupid, but do you get regular snow there D4 ?



We've hardly had any snow for years, had a covering last year and has been snowing on/off since yesterday so now we finally have a bit this year  hopefully we'll be having a white christmas this year 

Back when I was a child we always had plenty of snow, the year I was born we have photo's of drifts all the way up the windows and we played in deep snow every year. The last time we had proper snow would have been in the mid 90's  I cant remember the last time I saw an icicle


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (20 Dec 2009)

Snow?

What snow?







Not that deep but enough to make it very slippery for the armadillo on the rear






Only a little load then........







Relieved to be back in one piece! 

Actually the SNOW wasn't so bad...though I did have a couple of slippy moments...and overheard the words "clucking mad" (or something sounding approximately like that) a couple of times. Had to push up the hill on the way home, which was interesting and tiring, having to run up pushing the load, to keep momentum, with feet sliding under me..thankfully it's only about a mile away

It was the nutters in cages that worried me


----------



## Arch (20 Dec 2009)

D4VOW said:


> I cant remember the last time I saw an icicle



Really? You should have been here, yesterday....

View attachment 5073


I don't know that I fancy cycling under this lot...

View attachment 5074


----------



## J4CKO (20 Dec 2009)

Sod the bike, 2 to 3 inches here, I can hear it freezing after thawing a bit later on, still snowing a bit but looks like its going to be a clear cold night and loads of ice, tried the bike, slicks on snow, was ok-ish but not for a 14 mile round trip on ungritted icy roads, did it last year remeber cycling primary as secondary was off camber and frozen, HGV behind me (patiently) waiting to overtake and I almost lost it, big twitch, then the ladrover driver who didnt anticipate going to a side road would mean less grip and nearly collected me coming the other way.

I woul urge caution and it isnt you usually but some of the idiots out there, like the girl in the Mini I saw driving with a foot square porthole to look out of, all other windows covered, lights covered, what are they thinking ?

I used to enjoy riding in the snow, its still fun but I cant afford an off as it may cut into my cycling into next year, so sometimes discretion is the better part of valour, plus it gets wearing all the trying to keep upright, my car has all sorts of electronics which flash on the dash when it looses grip, I have a similar system, no dash mounted flashing light just my arse twitching like a Rabbits Nose 

So, if you dont have to, don't, nobody will think any less of you, there is no prize for cycling in this weather, if you have an option, take it !


----------



## fossyant (20 Dec 2009)

Did this instead............ 3 miles this morning, then another mile after some thick snow arrived this afternoon - lots of fun. I did walk the bike to the field.. This was this morning....

Blooming good workout, with sprints as the other kids chased...... almost bottom gear most of the time...


----------



## skudupnorth (20 Dec 2009)

Sheffield_Tiger said:


> Snow?
> 
> What snow?
> 
> ...



Credit to you for going out in that snow with that load ! Did you have any grip on those tyres ??????


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (20 Dec 2009)

skudupnorth said:


> Credit to you for going out in that snow with that load ! Did you have any grip on those tyres ??????



About as much grip as ... no..I can't actually think of a suitable simile. None at all. Cycling magazine a few weeks ago posed the question "Is it OK to be fat?" - well, I found the answer, yes, it gives some weight to the back wheel


----------



## hackbike 666 (20 Dec 2009)

D4VOW said:


> We've hardly had any snow for years, had a covering last year and has been snowing on/off since yesterday so now we finally have a bit this year  hopefully we'll be having a white christmas this year
> 
> Back when I was a child we always had plenty of snow, the year I was born we have photo's of drifts all the way up the windows and we played in deep snow every year. The last time we had proper snow would have been in the mid 90's  I cant remember the last time I saw an icicle



I saw an icicle today...or quite a few hanging off of a railway bridge.

But why the desperation for snow?

I don't understand it...I bloody hate the stuff.


----------



## al78 (20 Dec 2009)

D4VOW said:


> OMG, we get a small amount of snow a couple of years on the trot and the world is coming to an end



It is not snow that is the problem, it is the ice. Normally when it snows it thaws pretty quickly and doesn't cause too many problems. Currently the snow has been compacted into ice and it is just staying there for days with very little thawing. That is unusual, at least in the SE. That combined with the local authority doing the absolute minimum in terms of treating the roads and you end up with transport problems if you don't live and work on a main road.

For example, my office is five miles away from the nearest main road, which basically means that the last five miles of my commute tomorrow will be on untreated roads. It has been like this for the last week or so. My fear is that the longer this goes on, the more likely I will come a cropper.



> Back then everyone was saying we were on the edge of an ice edge


No they didn't, that is a common misconception.


----------



## D4VOW (21 Dec 2009)

hackbike 666 said:


> I saw an icicle today...or quite a few hanging off of a railway bridge.
> 
> But why the desperation for snow?
> 
> I don't understand it...I bloody hate the stuff.



I love it and will always be out having fun in it when we can  Bike, car, sledge, bin liners


----------



## snorri (21 Dec 2009)

hackbike 666 said:


> But why the desperation for snow?


'cos it's the only time my garden looks just as tidy and well kept as my neighbours


----------



## Downward (21 Dec 2009)

Back in the 70's and 80's there were x % less traffic on the roads.

Jeez even on our Road I think in the 10 houses 2 people had cars. Today there are 14 cars.


----------



## hackbike 666 (21 Dec 2009)

D4VOW said:


> I love it and will always be out having fun in it when we can  Bike, car, sledge, bin liners



Yeah I had fun at work yesterday.It shagged the railway right up.Im expecting more today.

Seventh commute today and the worrying thing is there are a few  out there.


----------



## skudupnorth (21 Dec 2009)

snorri said:


> 'cos it's the only time my garden looks just as tidy and well kept as my neighbours


+1


----------



## skudupnorth (21 Dec 2009)

Sheffield_Tiger said:


> About as much grip as ... no..I can't actually think of a suitable simile. None at all. Cycling magazine a few weeks ago posed the question "Is it OK to be fat?" - well, I found the answer, yes, it gives some weight to the back wheel



Good on you ! Road in on the mountain bike today but even with chunky tread it was still hairy on the ice/slush stuff


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (21 Dec 2009)

Likewise, the MTB got a run out (no need for a trailer to work!!) - didn't particularly enjoy the descent down a steep side road though..managed not to kiss the road though...


----------



## CharlieB (21 Dec 2009)

Two unrideable days and I'm missing it already!

Anyone seen a (reliable) forecast for the rest of this week?

Am I likely to to get a commute in between now and Friday, 'cos at the mo the streets where I live are impassable/impossible.


----------



## buddha (21 Dec 2009)

Hats off to all that commute regularly on a MTB.
Dusted off mine, instead of the roadie, and put 40psi in each knobbly tyre. Good grip in the snow/slush. But I'd forgotten how tiring it is to ride a MTB on roads for anything over 10 miles!


----------



## Wheeledweenie (21 Dec 2009)

I'm on my third commute sans bike and I'm finding it hard going. Is pants.


----------



## Watt-O (21 Dec 2009)

tdr1nka said:


> Sorry to hear that Watt-O, were you heading into Catford or toward Sydenham?



Into work going from Halfords towards Ladywell. I've complained to the council about this crumbling road surface before! Grrrrrrr!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (21 Dec 2009)

some pictures from my ride today. full set on my flikr page under snowy ride.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/35131329@N03/tags/211209snowycoldwinterride/
here:


----------



## Bman (21 Dec 2009)

Nice pics 

I've only got a small video of part of my ride to show off :


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvHMA4Ypmns


----------



## skudupnorth (21 Dec 2009)

Bongman said:


> Nice pics
> 
> I've only got a small video of part of my ride to show off :
> 
> ...



Kin eck,you were'nt hanging about on the white stuff ! What tyres are you using to give such confindent grip ??


----------



## Bman (21 Dec 2009)

These, running at 25-30psi 

I wasnt going that fast, was I?  The video is sped up a bit. 

The ground was good, frozen solid and only a light covering of snow (on these paths anyway). However I dont envy those who still have to commute in/on it.


----------



## skudupnorth (21 Dec 2009)

Bongman said:


> These, running at 25-30psi
> 
> I wasnt going that fast, was I?  The video is sped up a bit.
> 
> The ground was good, frozen solid and only a light covering of snow (on these paths anyway). However I dont envy those who still have to commute in/on it.


Looks good still.I've dropped my pressures down for the commute which makes it a bit better on the slushy stuff but terrible on the black stuff ! Not come off yet so it must be good and only two more commute days left.


----------



## skudupnorth (22 Dec 2009)

Bugger,it's really turned bad here in Bolton today.Rode in no problems,but now i can just about see out of the showroom for the snow coming down and as for the road.....could be fun later !


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (22 Dec 2009)

Scary ride home this afternoon as soon as off the main roads. Got "early release" for the last day at about 15:15 and the main roads were full of cars, so ended up having to come off the main road and through the side streets. Nice of a beemer to pull in to let the faster vehicle (me) past - or maybe my presence behind him worried him. That packed rutted snow is icing over now....corners were very slow and gentle with the body leaning rather than the bike. Wonder what it's like around Leeds tomorrow...I want this snow to go away now - possibly returning with a shiny new bike tomorrow and won't be able (or too scared of breaking it) to take it out for a tootle around


----------



## skudupnorth (22 Dec 2009)

Here is one reason why we rule in the snow,at least we do not need to be pushed on to a car park ! This is my work place this afternoon with one slippy,slidey Porsche !


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (22 Dec 2009)

skudupnorth said:


> Here is one reason why we rule in the snow,at least we do not need to be pushed on to a car park ! This is my work place this afternoon with one slippy,slidey Porsche !



Poor driving...Rear-Engine RWD are great in snow....


----------



## skudupnorth (23 Dec 2009)

Sheffield_Tiger said:


> Poor driving...Rear-Engine RWD are great in snow....


Thats a Rapid !!! Quality,honestly !! Had two of those,drove across to Czech many times in mine.Used to work for Skoda so i have a lot of respect for those older cars ( i call the stuff i work with fast Skoda's ! LOL )


----------



## Femto (23 Dec 2009)

Well, believe me, my front engined, rear drive car is staying firmly tucked away in the garage until the snow and ice passes. I can't even persuade it to go up the not-steep-at-all driveway. Probably because I have to reverse up the drive - it won't go over the kerb at the end of the drive the other way around! 

The bicycle is no bother though. My workmates think I'm crazy but I'm loving being in the city coming home after work even more than usual at the moment. I must have passed about 500 stationary cars this evening.

Oh how I laughed.


----------



## skudupnorth (23 Dec 2009)

Femto said:


> Well, believe me, my front engined, rear drive car is staying firmly tucked away in the garage until the snow and ice passes. I can't even persuade it to go up the not-steep-at-all driveway. Probably because I have to reverse up the drive - it won't go over the kerb at the end of the drive the other way around!
> 
> The company cars at our place are Merc C class......absolutly pants in this weather,mind you the Boxster in my picture also required a little help to get in the workshop,wide tyres and snow do not mix well !


----------



## BrumJim (23 Dec 2009)

Snow this evening on the way home.

Left at 5:00 - just a little dampness in the air.

Got half way home and rain started to fall. Just a minute or two later and it had turned into snow.

Arrived home with my glasses not functioning at all and the rest of me covered in snow.

Then it got worse, but at least I was at home under a hot shower starting to feel human again.


----------



## skudupnorth (23 Dec 2009)

More has landed here tonight,two wheels win for the last commute before Chrimbo !


----------



## Femto (24 Dec 2009)

Yep, same here. It's given it the big dump here tonight too. The bicycle tyre tracks I made when I got home from work this evening have disappeared completely.


----------



## skudupnorth (24 Dec 2009)

Got to work on the bike for the last commute before Christamas and had my first idiot on the horn because they had to wait while i slugged it in the slush...tosser ! Daft thing is she drives a very distinctive car so roll on New Year when she is stuck in the jams,i will wish her all the best !


----------



## Watt-O (24 Dec 2009)

User3143 said:


> Yep, I love it when it snows. Supposed to really hit the South on Thurs/Fri. Me thinks I may take the trike to work.



Tricycle - what a good idea! Where can I buy one?


----------

